# First Pen Box



## Penultimate (Jun 10, 2017)

Greetings
I wanted a small light pen box to protect three pens while traveling. I designed the box body with 0.06 inch walls. This was my first project on my bench top mill. The materials are oak and walnut with two coats of BLO and two coats of wipe-on poly. 
Thanks for looking.
View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


View in Gallery


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 11, 2017)

That's really nice.


----------



## Woodchipper (Jun 11, 2017)

Gotta love it!  My complements.  Might try one on my own.


----------



## gtriever (Jun 11, 2017)

Good job.


----------



## magpens (Jun 11, 2017)

Nicely done !!!!


----------



## Penultimate (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi. Thanks for looking and complements. 
Mike


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Rolandranch (Jun 11, 2017)

That's really neat!


----------



## stuckinohio (Jun 23, 2017)

The pen box looks great. I like the pens more.

I love the pen on the right. I have seen pens using those blanks sporadically on the site before and love them every time! 

The clip is different from the art deco clips I have. Is it a kitless or an actual vintage manufactured pen?


----------



## Penultimate (Jun 23, 2017)

stuckinohio said:


> The pen box looks great. I like the pens more.
> 
> I love the pen on the right. I have seen pens using those blanks sporadically on the site before and love them every time!
> 
> The clip is different from the art deco clips I have. Is it a kitless or an actual vintage manufactured pen?





Hi Lewis
Thanks. 
The left and middle pens are my designs, The pen on the right is a 1934 Parker Vacumatic I found in my father's stash of old pens and pencils. It has my great uncle's name engraved on it. The nib is pretty beat up and there is damage on the cap and body. The cellulose acetate (I think that's the material) is see thru.
Regards 
Mike


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## stuckinohio (Jun 23, 2017)

What a great find! I suspected it might be vintage. Very nice. Even cooler with the name engraved on it.


----------



## Burb (Jul 28, 2017)

Thats awesome. Have you thought of putting feet on the inside for added protection to the pens?


----------



## Penultimate (Jul 28, 2017)

I've thought about felt or flocking. What do you mean by feet on the inside? Like rubber feet at the top and bottom to cushion the pen? If so, that's a good idea, I think I'll check it out tonight.
Thanks
Mike


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Penultimate (Jul 28, 2017)

I just put a piece of rubber in the bottom of one pen slot and felt in another it works well for cutting down on the rattling. Thanks for the suggestion. 
Mike


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Burb (Aug 4, 2017)

Penultimate said:


> I've thought about felt or flocking. What do you mean by feet on the inside? Like rubber feet at the top and bottom to cushion the pen? If so, that's a good idea, I think I'll check it out tonight.
> Thanks
> Mike



I meant FELT, not feet. I'll give you credit for the rubber feet idea :biggrin:


----------



## Burb (Aug 4, 2017)

Penultimate said:


> I just put a piece of rubber in the bottom of one pen slot and felt in another it works well for cutting down on the rattling. Thanks for the suggestion.
> Mike





Ummmm Sure... :biggrin:


----------



## Aces-High (Aug 8, 2017)

Are the plans for this box available?  I like it a lot.


----------



## Penultimate (Aug 10, 2017)

Yes, I'll try to post them. I only have drawings for the pen holders parts. The outside walnut parts were sized to fit the holders when assembled. 
Mike


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## MDWine (Aug 10, 2017)

Hats off!  Well done sir!


----------

